

Is your city ready for electrical vehicles? - mvs
http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/14/us-cities-electrical-vehicles-ford/

======
aginn
Is it just me or is venturebeat buying into this whole green movement a little
to much? They featured a article about natural gas a week ago that was grossly
inaccurate and was devoid of any research. It was upsetting because I really
like Matt and his operation.

